# Keywords now appearing in LRWeb



## prbimages (Oct 21, 2017)

I have just today noticed that my keywords are appearing on photos in LRWeb. These are keywords which were assigned in LR2015.12 or earlier. (I haven't upgraded to any of the new software yet.)

This is a great feature, and it appears that LRWeb's "Search all photos" box uses these keywords to find photos, which is excellent.

However, this does appear to be contrary to all the advice I've read stating that keywords will not sync between LR CC Classic and the cloud. Does anyone have any insight as to what might be going on?


----------



## prbimages (Oct 21, 2017)

Just to be clear - these are old keywords on old photos that have not been edited recently. Which leads me to believe that the keywords have always been synced to the cloud, but only now has the LRWeb interface been changed to display them.


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 21, 2017)

See my answer here.


----------



## prbimages (Oct 21, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> See my answer here.


OK, continuing my discussion over there ...


----------

